# Bluetooth please!!!



## phatsharpie (Mar 18, 2002)

Please implement Bluetooth in Mac OS X and the Apple hardware. I know there were reports of potential interference b/w Bluetooth and AirPort, but the following study showed that these reports are actually untrue...

http://www.80211-planet.com/news/article/0,4000,1481_937781,00.html 

Apple should indeed embrace Bluetooth, and set itself, once again, as the technical leader in the PC industry.

-B


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

And what would they use bluetooth for? bluetooth is now an official buzzword.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 19, 2002)

OMG you dont know what BT is ???? 
Bluetooth is a "wireless" technology, that is used to pair up devices for use, so you can send data back and forth between devices wirelessly (kinda like Ir in a way, but you do not need line of sight).

BT has been implemented in PDAs and cell phones so they can talk with other PDAs, phones and their peripheral.s

I would love to see BT keyboards and mice 



Admiral


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 19, 2002)

Bluetooth is not that popular in the US yet, but in Europe there are many Bluetooth enabled cellular phones and PDAs. The implication is that by having a BT enabled cellphone, I can wireless surf the web using the cellphone by connecting to it using BT. Also I would be able to sync my Palm using BT - no cradle, no IR. Also, syncing between the phone and the PDA would be possible. It's really a cool technology. I am going to Australia for grad school in three months and I'd love to use the Ericsson T39 to surf the web on my Apple laptop.

-B


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

I know what bluetooth is. I'm just saying that it is way overhyped and it is hardly used at all in anything yet.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 20, 2002)

in the US maybe, elsewhere its picking up


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm canadian eh! Its picking up a bit, but it really hasn't become a big thing yet, kind of just a buzzword!


----------



## dani++ (Mar 21, 2002)

Done.

http://www.apple.com


----------



## apb3 (Mar 21, 2002)

ordered mine

kinda went on a frenzy with my hefty bonus check...

1) new iMac (it's cool and I'm having a kid (justify justify) I may be getting rid of a laptop and G4 tower soon if you're interested...
2)new printer (needed it bad)
3) Black & White game (anyone played it?) You get to be GOD!
4) 10 Gig iPod w/engraving
5) adapter for my saab for the iPod
6) wireless phone attachment for my Prism (it can now be my sprintpcs phone and cordless home phone...)
7) N.E.R.D. CD
8) trip to iceland (my ancestral homeland)
9) thinking about a Czech wolf dog (think the link is wolfdog.org?)
10) Lot's o' RAM

oh, and a gift for my secretary... Dinner at No. 9 park (here in Boston) an ok gift??

Should i get one of those "stealth" gesture keyboards??? Anyone have one?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 22, 2002)

hmmm hey apb...when r u going to iceland ? 
if you have money for another ticket take me with  lol (AdmiralAK free-loading again )


----------

